# sub sound changes at high levels



## durrell (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi I have a alpine head unit connected to 2 alpine amps, one for the door speakers and a pdx4.100 (4 channel) bridged into 2 channels for the 2 subs. the subs are 2 12" clarion 400 watt 800 max. The subs are in a mdf sealed enclosure and they sound really good when I turn it up, ( around 24 on the volume) however, when i crank it more the bass sound just changes and don't seem to get louder just the door speakers do. Does anybody know why that is like that?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

durrell said:


> Hi I have a alpine head unit connected to 2 alpine amps, one for the door speakers and a pdx4.100 (4 channel) bridged into 2 channels for the 2 subs. the subs are 2 12" clarion 400 watt 800 max. The subs are in a mdf sealed enclosure and they sound really good when I turn it up, ( around 24 on the volume) however, when i crank it more the bass sound just changes and don't seem to get louder just the door speakers do. Does anybody know why that is like that?


 After a certain level on the volume button you will only receive distortion from the head unit the amp may see this and not let it give the speakers more because of it.


----------

